# Bear Naked!!!



## diane5000

Yikes! Here we are in the backwoods and after an encounter with a four legged something?? we have been told we have set our homestead in country which is highly concentrated with bears. I find this very unnerving.

What to do?? What not to do please???

Diane 
From Beyond the Grid | Lliving the green life


----------



## NaeKid

Just keep on keepin' on!

I noticed that on your website that you have become vegan. If you choose to eat meat (hunted), you will find that the bear population would skirt your property fairly quickly.

In the meantime - all you can do is make sure that your food supplies are bear-proof in late fall / spring (when bears are at their hungriest) and that your buildings won't come crashing down around you when a bear tries to get inside.


----------



## diane5000

Hi NaeKid,

We really appreciate all of your sound advice. Keep it coming!!

Diane and Warren


----------



## NaeKid

diane5000 said:


> Hi NaeKid,
> 
> We really appreciate all of your sound advice. Keep it coming!!
> 
> Diane and Warren


And you two have a great blog going on. You are already living what I am hoping to be living shortly. A couple of financial hurdles must be crossed, then it is time to leave the city for the back-country that I love.

Just so that you know, I grew up in a tiny town perched on the side of a mountain. This tiny town was surrounded by bears, coyotes, deer, elk, moose, skunk, beaver - and all kinds of other creatures native to southern BC. I would play in the back yard while a momma bear and her cubs would be in the front yard and think nothing of it. I have hiked and camped out knowing that all kinds of wonderful creatures were nearby - and - I never feared them. I respect them, and what they can do.

Like I said in the posting above - set your food stores in such a way that the bears are not attracted to you, and just keep on doing what you are doing. Have respect for the bears for they are a powerful creature, but, do not fear them - they are more scared of you .. use that to your advantage.


----------



## Canadian

I'd recommend a Remington 870 pump action with a Knoxx stock and lots of slugs. If you need one to carry with you the same gun with the Knoxx folding stock is more compact. 

On my local gun and hunting forum many people have been charged by bears and had to put them down with shotgun or rifle fire. An Ontario resident killed one with a log earlier this year when it attacked him. Another hunter got tackled and had to kill the bear with a knife. Spray is alright but a shotgun is better. I think it's great they survived but I'd never want to end up hand to hand with a bear.

If the 870 is too heavy or large for you get a cheap single or double barrel and cut down the barrel or stock. You can get a back pouch for the gun. Just make sure you obey the law when cutting the gun down. 

I know one group of friends who were trapped in a cottage for a week when a family of bears set up shop on their front porch. They ran out of food and water and had to make a mad dash for the car when they were out of options. The were so weak from starvation they staggered to the car. None of them have gone to a cottage since. A shotgun would have taken care of covering their escape in a safe manner.


----------



## kyfarmer

If ya want to live the green life thats great, if you want to stay alive in the green life, it would be wise to take the advise given. Nature doesnot care if you are trying to be nice to it. Self defence is a given in the backwoods. Good luck on your homestead. Stay safe.


----------



## Canadian

If you're not at the top of the food chain... You're the food.


----------



## SnakeDoc

Black bear is fine eating.


----------



## TechAdmin

Never tried it. Gamey?


----------



## SnakeDoc

Dean said:


> Never tried it. Gamey?


Can be but for Salami and breakfast sausage it is wonderful. A nice fat fall bear is a good amount of meat as well.


----------



## Seneschal

Oh, wow, that's neat! All I know about bears is that if you meet one in the woods while walking or something, this is how to handle it.

DON'T run away. This triggers the prey drive, and they can and will run you down and kill you. By running, you tell them "I'm prey! Eat me! :2thumb:"

Don't look them in the eye. It'll piss them off.

Try to look big--stand tall, if you have a jacket, spread it out over your head to look huge.

If they approach, make lots of scary sounds. Roar or something, sing a horrible rendition of Celine Dion...anything loud.

If they charge, you can dodge to the side at the last moment, continuing to scream. Try to grab a branch to wave around to make you look bigger. If necessary, punch them hard on the end of the nose.

If the bear stands on its hind legs, it's not necessarily attacking. It's a way to look around and figure out what you are.

If the bear actually attacks, duck down and curl into a ball with your hands behind your neck and your face hidden against your knees.


Also note that playing dead doesn't work with black bears. They eat carrion, and will drag you off to eat later...


In any case, I'd suggest carrying a gun whenever moving around in the woods if you're out and about.
Good luck!


----------



## TechAdmin

I hike with my anti bear kit.


----------

